# What to look for



## Tyler (May 14, 2013)

I just got 4 Road Island Reds they are about a 2 weeks old now, and there is one that is much larger than the others I was wondering if she could be a he. which makes me very nervous since I have neighbors really close to me. So I was wondering if there were any tell tale signs of a rooster that I could look for to determine the sex of the bird when they're still chicks.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

At two weeks old, it's a little soon to tell what is what. Perhaps the bigger one is just a pig at the food bowl? There is not much you can do about until you know for sure. Are you not allowed to have a rooster, or are you just being courteous of your neighbors? My neighbor doesn't seem to care about my rooster and he crows quite a bit. Rhode Island Reds are amazing.


----------



## Tyler (May 14, 2013)

I'm worried that some of the neighbors might complain if it is crowing all the time and it would be a shame if I had to get rid of them because of a neighbor


----------



## Tyler (May 14, 2013)

They are gorgeous birds and my kids are already so attached to them


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Could always grab a pic of the two to compare? Head on.


----------

